# Can I breed a stallion then return him to Show Jumping?



## BellaPrimo (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi All,
I am new to this forum, and just looking for a little advice. I am looking to buy a 5 year old Warmblood stallion for show jumping. He is ready for the 1.2m class next winter season, and I would be looking to bring him up to the 1.4m class as his potential is certainly there, and possibly more.

I am thinking to breed him (via A.I.) when he is around 7 or 8 years of age, after he has made some achievements in the jumping scene. I would really like to breed him, then return to showing if possible. 
I know that most Stallions can be well behaved at shows around other geldings and mares before they have been bred, but what about after?

The show season where I am is November - March, so I would breed him in the spring and give him the whole summer out of the show circuit.

Also he is very people friendly and is still socialized with the mares and geldings. He is described as a very soft and sensitive horse, with very few stallion tendencies.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Why do you need to breed him? Just because he's a stallion, and a warmblood, that doesn't make him quality. Truly, unless he is spectacular with achievements ranking among the best in the world, I don't think he needs to reproduce. It'd be quite easier to just not breed him and just focus on his career. I definitely understand keeping him a stallion. But just because he's a stallion, that doesn't mean he needs to be a stud.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

i agree with mudpie, unless he is super nice and going to have some nice babies it may not be worth having a breeding stallion (and IMO a stallion at all!). honestly a lot of people in the current economy don't buy babies that are worth less than 5k as they could get something trained for that price. 
If he IS super nice and worth breeding, etc then I would say it really depends on his temperament and training. i know studs that show to be promoted as a stallion and all that and as well as they are trained right, handled right and have a good temperament they are able to both show and be bred.
I would suggest that you only get a stallion if you have experience around 
them or are having someone help you who has experience with stallions as they can be a whole other animal  im of that variety that 99.9% of people just really dont need a stud, but thats just my personal opinion.
good luck to you!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

All areas of the world do not believe as we do in the US, and many areas they prefer not to neuter their animals. I do not believe the OP is from the US, but I may be wrong. OP? What country?

I do believe that there are current jumpers on the circuit who are stallions.....but some here may be more familiar.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> I do believe that there are current jumpers on the circuit who are stallions.....but some here may be more familiar.


at least in the US at A rated h/j shows you do see a some stallions but the majority of the horses are geldings/mares I would say from my experience although im sure there are more upper level jumper stallions


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. We don't have many posters from the UAE (United Arab Emirates).

I showed a stallion and he was bred as well. It was never a problem, even though the owners did live cover with him. I was always watchful for any signs of soreness in his back, but never had a problem. He was such a sweet talker with the mares and thay all loved him.


----------



## BellaPrimo (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes I am in the UAE which has a huge interest in equine sports (Pure Arabian breeding, TB and Arabian track racing, Arabian Endurance, Polo, Show Jumping, Dressage and recreational riding)... But is also really lacking in what is available. It is a VERY different market than the one in North America. 

And there are really only two classes of riders: the schooling student or leisure owner, and the very wealthy competitor. In the show circuit there is currently only the very weather local arabs. And their horses are all imported Warmbloods. (and we're talking about showing levels of 1.0 m - 1.4 m). What is available to the rest of us are mostly ex-Endurance horses, which are not bred for jumpers or dressage enthusiasts. It really does say something when you go to a show and 80% of the competitors are locals, in a country where 80% of the population are EXPATS! And when I go to the stable to ride my leased 15 year old Selle Francais (the only one at a 30 stall barn), all I see are expats in the lessons! 


My husbands uncle has an excellent breeding program for Straight Egyptian Arabians. He has asked me to come on board to help develop his farm and expand into other areas. Mostly interested in Endurance, so I have designed a track around his farm and a 14 stall barn which are underway. He is currently acquiring good Endurance stock for breeding and training (Arabians with some cross TB make the best) and is looking for an onsite trainer. I don't exactly have much experience with Stallions, but I will have many people around me who have the knowledge, as well as know the ABCs of genetics, and how to make a suitable match (including a cross-bred).

The warmblood I am looking at is in Germany, with Champion lines from Cassini I, as well as dam lines from VDL Stud, one of Europe's best. So he will only be bred with a suitable match (whether it be a imported Warmblood mare or an Arabian to make an excellent cross bred match)


On a side note, I think Arabians are beautiful horses, but I just do not enjoy riding them! Their frames are too petite for my liking!

But thank you all for the advice! 
I really wasn't sure how the jumping circuit would suit a stallion
I know many actively bred Stallions are racing in Endurance, but are most often on their own, or in a small group, with everyone Running, So there is really no opportunity for him to mount there. LOl.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

There is a good show jumping trainer for Dubai - Alice Debany Clero Young horse training, LE CRENO Paris, -1 Home . Maybe you can contact her for some advice. 
she was a trainer for your last Olympic rider.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes you can and I've personally competed with stallions.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

It has to do with the stallion. Sometimes they're so focused and adept that they can cover mares one day and compete successfully the next. However, some just need time off (not months, just a little while). Stallions have a sort of drive and power that geldings don't have, I've been told, as well as an incredible work ethic. I personally think that this not only has to do with hormones, but also with the horse's growth plates closing –*this has to do with gelding's being gelded young; that's why geldings are often taller than stallions... just a theory, but I know for sure it's been proven in dogs.

Anyways, you also have to remember that stallions are _stallions_, and often, by nature, they are just a lot to handle. They are, quite frankly, filled with testosterone, and we all know what kind of monsters _that_ can create. xD

I'd love to see some pictures of your lovely prospect man!


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes they can - it's all a manner of experienced handling and keeping their manners in check!

I find it to be rather rude that some people are downing this person for wanting to breed their stallion. Yes, we do have a problem with unwanted horses, but 99% of that comes from back yard breeders who breed _everything_ no matter what it's done or what it looks like. That doesn't mean that only Grand Prix superstars should breed! And I do realize not all horses that have "fell through the cracks" are crap, I know there are nice ones - that still doesn't change my previous statement. When someone has a nice horse that has made legitimate achievements in the show world, provided it's got good conformation for it's breed and is registered, and it's foals could be eligible for registration...those foals would STILL have value. If we only bred the super-perfect world champions, who only get bred to other champions, who could afford a nice, well put together horse?

And just a disclaimer here - I am not advocating that every single horse who has ever won something at a rated show be bred. I too agree that only outstanding horses should be bred, but the standard doesn't have to be quite so strict on what is "outstanding".

This owner seems to be being very responsible by waiting until he has proven himself a worthy competitor before breeding him. And it's not like they're trying to start a foal mill here. They're not trying to breed him to a hundred random mares.

Let's not paint with too wide a brush and frown upon owners of stallions who want to breed them that has something with potential to be breed worthy. This stallion may or may not really have breed worthy potential, but I don't think it's up to anyone who hasn't seen this horse to assume that he needs to be snipped. Let's face it - that's not even what the OP asked.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I have to agree, this is not the Breeding section. The OP asked a question that has absolutely nothing to do whatsoever with your personal opinions on breeding. I think we should stick to the original question.

Tons of breeding stallions compete successfully. I'm sure occasionally there are stallions that are so problematic it may not be worth it or almost impossible to keep them focused on showing, but for most stallions, as long as you put the work in, they can breed and show at the same time.

My old Dressage coach had a Hanoverian stud who had a separate halter for breeding. You would think this horse was a gelding any given time of the day - polite, mannerly, quiet and ignored mares. Only when his padded breeding halter went on did he know he was allowed to act "studish". She competed him locally at many Dressage shows while he was also being collected from for AI breedings with no problems.

Also, stallions tend to "forget" as well. You'll encounter more problems if you're simultaneously using him as a breeding stallion AND show stallion, as opposed to "retiring" him for a summer to breed and then returning to the show ring. I know a lot of stallion owners who found it difficult to campaign an "active" stud, and yet when the stud went a couple years without breeding, he settled right back down.

Best of luck!


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

DressageIsToDance said:


> I find it to be rather rude that some people are downing this person for wanting to breed their stallion.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not paint with too wide a brush and frown upon owners of stallions who want to breed them that has something with potential to be breed worthy. This stallion may or may not really have breed worthy potential, but I don't think it's up to anyone who hasn't seen this horse to assume that he needs to be snipped. Let's face it - that's not even what the OP asked.


people are allowed to have their doubts! also you are posting based on 2 posts from the OP, the second gave a lot more information and allowed the OP more credibility, IMHO.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

BellaPrimo said:


> I know many actively bred Stallions are racing in Endurance, but are most often on their own, or in a small group, with everyone Running, So there is really no opportunity for him to mount there. LOl.


hahaha this made me laugh  on a side note i HAVE seen a stallion try to mount a mare at a show, luckily it didnt get further than that bc I dont think either owner was too pleased with that situation


----------

